# 98' 200sx stock head unit cd wont come out unless the engine is off



## fcdacar (Dec 2, 2004)

wired thing
some plz help, I dont want to stop @ the rest area every time driving down interstate 95


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

thats really weird..............where do you live, want a new one? :thumbup:


----------



## fcdacar (Dec 2, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> thats really weird..............where do you live, want a new one? :thumbup:


new CD player? I got one but I donno if the replacing it will solve the problem


----------

